# pregnant doe not eating



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I have a doe that is possibly due on June 6th. For the last 3 or 4 days She won't eat her feed. She will still eat hay and animal crackers. She lays down most of the time and moans alot. I talked to the vet yesterday and he gave me banamine to give her for pain. He also had me start her on probios gel. She still isn't eating feed today. I can still see the babies moving. She is a 4yr old and has kidded before. just wondering if anyone has any advice. I took some pictures of her tonight.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Many does quit eating grain in late pregnancy especially if they aren't getting any alfalfa. Their body needs a large amount of calcium for contracting and grains can keep the body from storing it. 

I'm surprised the vet is having you give banamine since it is well known to delay labor and cause weak contractions when it does finally start.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Many does quit eating grain in late pregnancy especially if they aren't getting any alfalfa. Their body needs a large amount of calcium for contracting and grains can keep the body from storing it.
> 
> I'm surprised the vet is having you give banamine since it is well known to delay labor and cause weak contractions when it does finally start.


I read that about Banamine today and wondered the same thing:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not be giving Banamine.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I would not be giving Banamine.


I only gave one shot yesterday. I didn't give any today because I read several bad things about it online today. I don't want her to be in pain but I also don't want to cause her any issues for kidding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is she in actual pain or just uncomfortable from pregnancy? I mean they all groan and pant when they get heavy that last week. 

You might want to try grinding up about 1000 mgs of calcium and mixing it with a little molasses for her. 
She might eat alfalfa pellets to help her energy levels.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I am not sure. This is our first pregnant doe:/ It is so hot here right now so I am sure She is uncomfortable. I will definitely get some calcium tablets tomorrow and start giving her. I haven't tried the pellets but I will get those too. thanks for all the suggestions! I am such a worrier. She is like my kid, so it kills me to see her uncomfortable:/


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

My very pendant goat was acting this way for the last week or so. She had her triplets today. I've been giving her raspberry leaf.n she wasn't very interested in any thing the last few days. It's miserable being pregnant at the end. ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd also offer water with electrolytes in it.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Einhorn said:


> My very pendant goat was acting this way for the last week or so. She had her triplets today. I've been giving her raspberry leaf.n she wasn't very interested in any thing the last few days. It's miserable being pregnant at the end. ...


I am hoping she goes soon! Still miserable this morning and not at all interested in eating. She is drinking lots of water and loves her animal crackers Still no discharge


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd also offer water with electrolytes in it.


I started giving her Goat YMPC in her water this morning. Hopefully it helps her feel better


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

She started eating a little bit of grain, but only if I hand feed her She is so spoiled! Ligaments are very squishy and a little discharge today. Hoping she kids soon!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would be fairly worried about pregnancy toxemia if she is not getting on her feet and often refusing food.

Can you grab ketone strips from a human pharmacy ad test her urine?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Walmart carries calcium gummy vitamins. I guess they are fruit flavored. They are square shaped. My does love them. It is easier to feed them the gummies that trying to force tablets down their throats. I hope your doe does ok.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

She had triplets this morning. First one was coming butt first. Had to help her with that one. The 3rd one came with her head bent back. She only lived a few hours. Mom isn't wanting to let them nurse. I have been helping them and giving colostrum. Doe still hasn't cleaned completely. All 3 were does. Went to tractor supply to get penicillin and they were out. Planning on calling vet in the morning.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes sounds like a difficult birth she sure is swollen I would try getting some calcium into her if you can. I'm sorry you lost one of the kids


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

aimiecrowder said:


> She had triplets this morning. First one was coming butt first. Had to help her with that one. The 3rd one came with her head bent back. She only lived a few hours. Mom isn't wanting to let them nurse. I have been helping them and giving colostrum. Doe still hasn't cleaned completely. All 3 were does. Went to tractor supply to get penicillin and they were out. Planning on calling vet in the morning.


I hope things are going better for you today. I lost my doe to a bad labor yesterday  she was my queen. Sorry about the loss of one of the babies


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Boergoat126 said:


> I hope things are going better for you today. I lost my doe to a bad labor yesterday  she was my queen. Sorry about the loss of one of the babies


Sorry you lost her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. ;(

Congrats on the cute babies.

Has she dropped her afterbirth yet?

Is she eating and allowing her kids to nurse?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I got a shot from the vet to help.her pass the afterbirth. She passed it last night. She isn't eating her grain very well, but hopefully that will change. I gave her some B12. The babies seem to be nursing ok. I have helped them get started.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would still test ketones and treat if needed if her appetite is poor


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Glad her and the babies are doing OK.


----------

